# New J5 size firefighter platform



## MNoutdoors RIP

We had a need for non hydro mechanical drive small firefighter so we contracted a Canadian Company to build one. first one almost complete,to be used for wildland fire fighting. 


86hp Perkins diesel 
Allison 545 
New differential using the T16 
Basic Bombardier sprockets,tires,tracks
Joystick steering
Two seats 
Stainless steel tanks 

Picture is not complete, it was during testing full roll cage will be fitted tanks not on etc.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Photo


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Joystick console


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Tanks on ready to plumb the pump


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Picture


----------



## pixie

I like it !!
Can it tow a trailer with more water or chemicals ?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

pixie said:


> I like it !!
> Can it tow a trailer with more water or chemicals ?



It can, it holds just over 100 gallons as viewed it has a 2" receiver hitch 
But as with anything new it's not inexpensive comes in at around 80K the newer 
Camoplast FF units came in at 102K but they are not building them anymore


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Ready to start plumping the fire pump to the tanks a manifold will be placed in the bottom of the tub area as a sump area to be the lowest point for all angles it also adds a little water capacity


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Old compared to new in size 
The old one is functional Perkins diesel with 727 Chrysler auto built in 1989 
It's also for sale with functional pump ready to work sprays brush good also stainless steel tanks 150 gallons total  10K


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Picture opened up


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

The unit is now complete, tested, and ready will post some pictures in the next few days we have received almost 7" of rain in the last couple of days and it has been hard to find a dry moment to get it out of the shop

Ps; one inch of rain equals 27,154 gallons of water per acre so 27,154x7 =190,078 gallons on one acre


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Final picture Plumbed and ready for firefighting


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Picture, built a basket for the extra hoses and suction hose for drafting, nozzles 
Etc. still needs two fire shelters and fire extinguishers to be supplied by customer


----------



## jask

That looks good. how much does it weigh? How fast can it travel on open ground or logging roads? is that hole in the roof the access for fueling the pump?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

jask said:


> That looks good. how much does it weigh? How fast can it travel on open ground or logging roads? is that hole in the roof the access for fueling the pump?



Speed if really needed to outrun a fire can approach 30 mph 

Weight about 5800 pounds 

Yes the hole is to fill the pump (good eye )


----------



## rcc

Really a nice looking machine... what is the suspension setup, you would want some nice stuff at 30 mph even with the nice suspension seats.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

In the very rare instance you would need to go real fast to try to out run a fire 
You would not have a real smooth ride. The only thing different in suspension is the front wheels are using AEON rubber springs 

The back two remain the workhorse walking beams


----------



## rcc

Can you show a picture or tell which AEON you used and is it connected to the walker beam? I have my old 1964 in the garage doing different modifications and would like to see or know what you put under this machine. I have looked at some of the different suspensions they have, but not convinced it needed connected to the walker... your thoughts...?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

rcc said:


> Can you show a picture or tell which AEON you used and is it connected to the walker beam? I have my old 1964 in the garage doing different modifications and would like to see or know what you put under this machine. I have looked at some of the different suspensions they have, but not convinced it needed connected to the walker... your thoughts...?



The AEON is used on the front wheel where the old ones had a spring can 
The newer ones used a torsion axle but they do not hold up.so the aeon spring was used,double convoluted rubber spring 

The walking beams don't need springs.but a stop of some kind is good to keep from over pivoting


----------



## dixonfel

That looks good.


----------

